# New to archery - Bear Whitetail Legend or other quality used compound?



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome aboard


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

* pcfithian.*














.


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

Hello and welcome fellow Hoosier. As far as the Whitetail Legend goes, properly setup/equipped and some practice , it should get the job done for ya.


----------



## pcfithian (Oct 15, 2015)

What about a Darton 50 MXR? I found one in a case in perfect condition, looks to be a great deal also.


----------



## pcfithian (Oct 15, 2015)

I picked up the Darton 50 MX late yesterday. Looks to be in perfect condition, kept in a hard case since new. It also came with a bunch of extras, a complete package. Even the owners manual was included, along with three extra cam sets still in their original plastic pouch.


----------

